# Paradox's Log on IGF DES



## ItsAParadox (Oct 22, 2011)

2x1000mcg IGF DES (thanks PurchasePep!)

Reconstitution: will put 1ml AA (I did it myself with a filter following Keith's protocol (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/143426-making-your-own-aa-white-vinegar.html) in each 1000mcg vial.

Storage: storing it in the fridge.

Protocol:

Workout days: 30mcg bi-lateral 15-30 mins before workout (IM injection)
Non-Workout days: 30mcg 15-30mins before first meal of the day (think I'll shoot this one sub-Q, not sure yet)

taking the pre-workout dose with carbs, preferably a carbo (120g simple and complex carbs)


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 23, 2011)

very interested. keep us updated on results!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice dude! definitely will be following, should get some sick gains off this!! best of luck


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 23, 2011)

Started earlier than I though, I started today. 30mcg (3 units) with 6 units BW Sub-Q (rest day) 1 hour before breakfast (went grocery shopping and fed my experiment after), Was taken with a shake and some simple carbs. Test subject seems fine with nothing to report as of yet.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 27, 2011)

DAY 2: 24 October 2011:
Was feeling good as usual today, maybe a little more, feeled pumped a little bit, got 30mcg sub-Q since there was no workout today. 1000mcg B12

DAY 3: 25 October 2011:
30mcg IM bi-lat so 15mg in each lats (workout was back/calves) 15-30 mins before gym. Pump is really good, hunger is good maybe a little better than usual. Mood is A1, never been this good in my entire life (that has to do with moving into my appartment haha) weighting at 179lbs

DAY 4: 26 October 2011
30mcg sub-Q 15-30mins before breakfast good pumps, insane hunger (might be from this, too early to tell)

DAY 5: 27 October 2011:
30mcg IM (triceps since my arms are lagging on me) 15-30 mins before workout. Carbo during workout and another carbo after workout with 50gr proteins. Feel tighter and look pumped and leaner, and I am heavier on the scale (180lbs today )

BTW I have the before pics that I'll post at the end with the after pics.


----------



## twotuff (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there a way to run this without having to pinn so much, or before a work out, shit any other way?


----------



## moresize (Oct 27, 2011)

Had great results using IGFlr3 pinning only pre-workout 4x a week


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 27, 2011)

With the short half life of Des I would say stick with the pre-workout pinning schedule for best results. you could do 2 days off a week though to at least have some time off pinning. Unfortunately there isnt really a good way to pin more at once safely to avoid as many pins throughout the week if that's what you were looking for.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 28, 2011)

twotuff said:


> Is there a way to run this without having to pinn so much, or before a work out, shit any other way?



Get some LR3 and pin 30mcg before bed (make sure to eat a banana or something). Pin sub-q and every 3 days. Should be good for fat lost and pump.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Nov 1, 2011)

DAY 6: 28 October 2011:
30mcg sub-Q 15-30 mins before breakfast. 

DAY 7: October 29 2011:
30mcg Sub-Q 30 mins before breakfast, no workout today, too tired (got into a fight with my girlfriend last night and slept only 2 hours, so I`ll rest today). Other than that feeling is good and pumps are getting stronger as well as my hunger.

DAY 8: October 30 2011
30mcg sub-q 15-30mins before workout (legs today) was in a hurry so could inject IM but i`ll keep you guys posted on legs IM next week  (180.6lbs)

DAY 9:  October 31 2011:
30mcg sub-q 15-30 mins before breakfast

Day 10: November 1st 2011:
30mcg IM (biceps) 15-30 mins before workout. Pumps are really good and when I'm pump I look lean like I'm on tren


----------



## ItsAParadox (Nov 5, 2011)

DAY 11: November 2nd 2011:
30mcg before breakfast as usual. my biceps are pumped to the max and hurting like never from the IM injection last night and the 

workout. More size on them . On a personal note, first day at work (8 hours standing with only one meal break had me starving to 

death because of the IGF )

DAY 12: November 3rd 2011:
30mcg pre-workout IM biceps (again! because it is my weak point and I'm working out back which works biceps), 

DAY 13: November 4th 2011:
30mcg before breakfast as usual, good pump when taking sub-q and before breakfast, might switch to always sub-q even before training overall good, shitty week since I started working 8 hours a day standing and couldn't pack as mush calories as I would've like.

DAY 14: November 5th 2011:
30mcg sub-q before workout (tried sub-q instead of IM this time) massive pump at the end of the training, looks more lean and still 180.2lbs even with a shitty diet (not enough food in because I just moved in and don't have much money and I am working long shifts.) money should be good in two weeks and I'll still have a vial that I plan to run later (like 1 month off after this experiment)


----------

